# What to do with old BRP card?



## Purplebee (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, i received my new BRP card in the mail this week! I am ecstatic it has arrived but now i am wondering is there anything i need to do with my old card? I have read some places that it needs to be cut up and sent back to them but i am unsure if that is still the case and there were no instructions on the letter that came with my new BRP. Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Purplebee said:


> Hi everyone, i received my new BRP card in the mail this week! I am ecstatic it has arrived but now i am wondering is there anything i need to do with my old card? I have read some places that it needs to be cut up and sent back to them but i am unsure if that is still the case and there were no instructions on the letter that came with my new BRP. Thanks!


A quick Google re: returning BRP gives you:

I_f you hold a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) because your leave has expired, or you were issued with a replacement you must now return it to the Home Office as it no longer valid. You should cut the card in half and post it in a plain, windowless envelope. If you are returning the BRP from within the UK then please send it to: BRP Returns, P.O. Box 195, Bristol, BS20 1BT. If you are returning the BRP from outside of the UK please send it to: BRP Returns, Home Office, Conference House, Conference Avenue, Portishead Office Park, Portishead, Bristol. BS20 7LZ. You may be subject to a financial penalty of up to £1,000 if you fail to return your old BRP. If your BRP is lost, stolen or damaged you must tell the Home Office or risk a finan _


----------



## Purplebee (Dec 12, 2017)

thank you so much! Do i need to include any letter of explanation of why i am sending it? or just post the cut up expired BRP card and they will be able to take care of it? i saw some people say that a letter needed to be sent and others didnt mention it so i just want to be sure!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Just post it like it says.......


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Purplebee said:


> thank you so much! Do i need to include any letter of explanation of why i am sending it? or just post the cut up expired BRP card and they will be able to take care of it? i saw some people say that a letter needed to be sent and others didnt mention it so i just want to be sure!


Yes just a small note with it to mention the reason of returning i.e expired or got naturalisation


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I just cut it into quarters and put it in an envelope. Nothing else is required


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> I just cut it into quarters and put it in an envelope. Nothing else is required


This guidline is for returning BRP after naturalisation but same apply here and sending small note along with brp is not doing any harm but clarify reason of returning


----------

